
Proceedings of ACM SIGGRAPH 2016 (Open Access for Limited Time) - Kristine1975
http://www.siggraph.org/sites/default/files/siggraph-2016-papers-open-access.html
======
Kristine1975
Additional Siggraph 2016 content: [http://www.siggraph.org/learn/conference-
content](http://www.siggraph.org/learn/conference-content)

